# michigan elk hunting in 6 days !



## chumpchange (Jan 24, 2011)

well the elk hunt is in 6 days ! anyone else goin ??? I cant wait been waiting 30 years its gonna be awesome ...HOW COME NO ONE TALKS ABOUT ELK HUNTING IN MICHIGAN ON THIS SITE ? OR AM I JUST LOOKIN IN THE WRONG PLACE ?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Hung 4 stands yesterday on the property I have permission to hunt. Trail cams have been giving me hopeful optimism since I activated them a month ago. I spend my evenings sharpening my broadheads and have since had to dedicate two for that specific purpose. They're down to 137grains from 150. I've been so ready I can barely stand it.


----------



## hunthard44 (Feb 8, 2011)

Leaving Sat. to scout for a couple of days, Monday meeting, a little partying & looking forward to tues. morning


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

good luck fellas... hope to see some pics with big smiles


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

With or without an elk...I hope it doesn't get hot again, it's been cooler, which will make it a lot easier for anyone with an early tag. 

I don't think many folks talk about the elk hunt on this site because only a hundred or so get tags every year...folks probably think no one's interested...we are.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Good luck to all of you with tags. I'm looking forward to another great year of elk camp. 

Make sure you take some time and enjoy the scenery while you are up here. Don't get so caught up in killing an animal that you don't take the time to look around you and enjoy the country these animals live in. 

I'll try to get some pictures uploaded after the hunt is over. 

If you're reading this Jason, I'm looking to hire a certified elk dragger. You qualify. :lol:


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

your looking in the wrong place because no one else is lucky enough to get a tag:lol:


*GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY!*


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Hung 4 stands yesterday on the property I have permission to hunt. Trail cams have been giving me hopeful optimism since I activated them a month ago. I spend my evenings sharpening my broadheads and have since had to dedicate two for that specific purpose. They're down to 137grains from 150. I've been so ready I can barely stand it.


 Hopefully your planing to video your hunt and share Doc .


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh we care! were green with envy but we care :lol:.


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

Im leaving Saturday morning, going scouting w/ the guide for a few days.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

chumpchange said:


> well the elk hunt is in 6 days ! anyone else goin ??? I cant wait been waiting 30 years its gonna be awesome ...HOW COME NO ONE TALKS ABOUT ELK HUNTING IN MICHIGAN ON THIS SITE ? OR AM I JUST LOOKIN IN THE WRONG PLACE ?


been waiting 30 years....................argh I have a long wait ahead of me with only 10 points :sad:

Best of luck chumpchange will look forward to your pics.

Post away Scotty never been off the asphalt when driving North


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

chumpchange said:


> well the elk hunt is in 6 days ! anyone else goin ??? I cant wait been waiting 30 years its gonna be awesome ...HOW COME NO ONE TALKS ABOUT ELK HUNTING IN MICHIGAN ON THIS SITE ? OR AM I JUST LOOKIN IN THE WRONG PLACE ?


Good luck to all the elk hunters and please visit our site in case you are in need of a tracking dog . Michigan deer track'n hounds also tracks elk visit us at Michigandeertracknhounds.com



Michigandeertracknhounds.com


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

OH yes...filming it all. Been taking a small bit of footage all summer. Practicing, hanging stands, checking the trail cams, etc. It's a good 3.5hr drive to the location from where I'm at, so these have been good and scheduled. 

The fella who volunteered to video my hunt has filmed a few dozen good bow kills on video for whitetails, couple dozen turkeys, and we've hunted together before. All I need is an elk to come waltzing in and give me that nice 10yd broadside shot.


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

BWHUNTR said:


> been waiting 30 years....................argh I have a long wait ahead of me with only 10 points :sad:
> 
> Best of luck chumpchange will look forward to your pics.
> 
> Post away Scotty never been off the asphalt when driving North


If it makes you feel any better you could get drawn next year, or at least have nearly as good of odds as any one else. The elk draw is a weighted lottery not a preference point system.


----------



## chumpchange (Jan 24, 2011)

SWEET ! ELK TALK ! YEP IM READY GOT MY 300 WIN MAG READY TO ROCK..i TALKED TO MY GUIDE LAST NITE HE SAID HE HAS ELK TEARIN UP HIS CORN FIELD EVERY DAY SAID ITS NOT GONNA TAKE VERY LONG TO GET ONE . CANT WAIT.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Dale87 said:


> If it makes you feel any better you could get drawn next year, or at least have nearly as good of odds as any one else. The elk draw is a weighted lottery not a preference point system.


would make me feel much better if my name popped from the hat :evil:


----------



## chumpchange (Jan 24, 2011)

What kind of gun and ammo do you hunters think is the best for elk ?


----------



## hunthard44 (Feb 8, 2011)

The one that hits where you aim


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Good luck to all of you with tags. I'm looking forward to another great year of elk camp.
> 
> Make sure you take some time and enjoy the scenery while you are up here. Don't get so caught up in killing an animal that you don't take the time to look around you and enjoy the country these animals live in.
> 
> ...



:lol::lol::lol:

Sure, just give me a shout and I'll head right up when the big guy hits the dirt!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

chumpchange said:


> What kind of gun and ammo do you hunters think is the best for elk ?



Can't go wrong with 30-06. I bet more North American Big Game is anchored by that caliber than all the others combined.

Personally, I watched a 900 lb bull elk drop in his tracks from 180 grains of 30-06 medicine last fall.


----------



## nate132004 (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone got a cow tag? Saw two this morning in my driveway when I went to get the mail 










Also had this guy hanging around all winter. Neighbor beat me by one weekend and found his sheds


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

No updates???

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

T minus 36 hours. 

From atlanta.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh I thought it opened Saturday. Seeing how I'll probably never draw a tag I have to live through you guys.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

WELL!!!!????? Anybody have a report?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## L!ve2Hunt (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck to everyone with tags!


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Pretty quiet in elk country...hot weather keeping things on the slow side. Nothing talking yet either.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

And I checked this thread last night thinking that conditions were about as good as you could hope for at the end of August, at least 20 degrees cooler than it has been...and last night was almost cold. Hope the hunting picks up today!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Yesterday morning was sure a great way to kick off the hunting seasons! A great bull for a very lucky Michigan hunter - should be on the air in a few weeks. Great hunt, great folks, great bull!!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Yesterday morning was sure a great way to kick off the hunting seasons! A great bull for a very lucky Michigan hunter - should be on the air in a few weeks. Great hunt, great folks, great bull!!!


Beautiful bull! Can't wait to hear the story! It sure isn't easy to drop a monster like that in this early hunt.


----------



## 170whitetail (Jan 12, 2011)

I heard there were 12 elk taken over the first two days.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

This early hunt with the warm weather and foliage is darn near impossible .

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hippysss57 (Aug 28, 2008)

Heres a few pictures of my hunter with his cow.We took this elk opening morning. http://imgur.com/MKFGp,QvTQA,jpyMe,eA5LH


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

QDMAMAN said:


> Yesterday morning was sure a great way to kick off the hunting seasons! A great bull for a very lucky Michigan hunter - should be on the air in a few weeks. Great hunt, great folks, great bull!!!


If that's the bill taken opening day off LaGrande(sp) Ranch its not having a happy ending. 

Opening day, 14kills. My cow was number 24 for total elk taken this late afternoon. Biologist who checked mine got a call for another run just as he finished with mine.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Congrats on the cow GVDH. How about some pics and the story?


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> If that's the bill taken opening day off LaGrande(sp) Ranch its not having a happy ending.
> 
> Opening day, 14kills. My cow was number 24 for total elk taken this late afternoon. Biologist who checked mine got a call for another run just as he finished with mine.


Congrats on your Elk.....Those steaks melt in your mouth. OK.....now what is the story about the bull? I hate cliffhangers.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah GV!!!!!

Stories, stories, stories, stories, stories.....


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Tough hunting in this one, as usual. 

On the last night of the season, after shooting hours ended, the count was 8 bulls (5 state and 3 tribal) and 15 cows (all state tags) plus they were heading to one more kill site according to the DNR. That is out of 100 state hunters, 3 Pure MI tags, and somewhere around 20 tribal tags out hunting (roughly 123 hunters). 

From what I understand, most of the hunters left after the second day when it started to warm up. 

Our group killed one real good 6 point. 

Can't wait for the real elk season to start.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Linda G. said:


> I don't think many folks talk about the elk hunt on this site because only a hundred or so get tags every year...folks probably think no one's interested...we are.


 
I think that pretty much summarizes it Linda,.. I personally have been trying to pull a tag here in Michigan since the inception of the hunt,.. 

Also,.. now that the "extra-chance" had been put in place I currently have 10 extra chances but feel it's pretty much for not. I decided a few years back that if I was ever going to get the crack at one I'd need to look elsewhere so I've been hunting them in Idaho and Wyoming since 2005. I still try here at home and the years I've made plans for hunting them out West I just submit for the point to add to the collection,..

Good luck to the people who were fortunate enough to pull one,.. wish you the best of luck in getting one.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

As for one bull taken off of Lagrande, the biologist said it was something along the lines of a tribal guide, and a state hunter, and the tribal guide taking the hunter onto Lagrande with a motorvehicle...big big big no no. The Tribe I guess is the ones who turned them in and are turning over their members to the state for prosecution as well as the hunter. Of course this is hearsay. Don't know the total story.

AS for my story, as mentioned, it got hot. Oh so very hot. Thursday I was in the middle of a big field next to a little scrub pine in a pop-up blind from 530am to 710pm...only took 4 bottles of water out that day...should have taken a 5gal cooler. My urine was so dense you could smell it a mile a way. 

We took hours of video footage starting a couple of weeks ago with hanging stands, orientation, shooting, hunting, hunting, sweating, sweating, drinking water, sweating, drinking water...killing, and cleanup.

My buddy is transferring the footage from the sd card to his external drive and I'll be getting the sd card to do the same from him on Monday. I'll try to put together a little highlight clip next week to get posted. I'll just end with this:


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks GV, as have others I have put in every year since it started and am still just watching others hunt.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you GV for the follow-up and CONGRATS AGAIN........Sure will be some good eating.....cant wait to watch video.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

is that big foot from Canada Creek ranch doing the retrieve for you?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

hunting man said:


> is that big foot from Canada Creek ranch doing the retrieve for you?


???


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Canada Creek Ranch has a tractor they call Big Foot they use to haul out elk with.


----------



## droptine270 (Oct 2, 2012)

chumpchange said:


> SWEET ! ELK TALK ! YEP IM READY GOT MY 300 WIN MAG READY TO ROCK..i TALKED TO MY GUIDE LAST NITE HE SAID HE HAS ELK TEARIN UP HIS CORN FIELD EVERY DAY SAID ITS NOT GONNA TAKE VERY LONG TO GET ONE . CANT WAIT.


 

How that work out for you?


----------



## chumpchange (Jan 24, 2011)

Comon you have to have read the post by now ? we got to the corn field 40 mins before shooting time and the DNR were just leaving after a night of running the elk out of the area and into the next county imagine that ? maybe somday when we get done chating you will know a little about hunting and elk hunting in michigan .. you cant get this info out of field and stream ..just remember this was all about what I thought about the time of year this hunt was held thats all nothing more nothing less ...had nothing to do with you so please quit crying and wastein everyones time that reads this forum. Thank you .


----------



## droptine270 (Oct 2, 2012)

chumpchange said:


> Comon you have to have read the post by now ? we got to the corn field 40 mins before shooting time and the DNR were just leaving after a night of running the elk out of the area and into the next county imagine that ? maybe somday when we get done chating you will know a little about hunting and elk hunting in michigan .. you cant get this info out of field and stream ..just remember this was all about what I thought about the time of year this hunt was held thats all nothing more nothing less ...had nothing to do with you so please quit crying and wastein everyones time that reads this forum. Thank you .


 
field and stream???? LOL your the one using guides to hunt, real good ones too by the sounds of it.


----------



## chumpchange (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you saying anyone that hires a guide is wrong? IM SURE MANY FOLKS WOULD DISAGREE ?  Like I said thank you .


----------



## droptine270 (Oct 2, 2012)

chumpchange said:


> Are you saying anyone that hires a guide is wrong? IM SURE MANY FOLKS WOULD DISAGREE ?  Like I said thank you .


 

You can't get right


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

chumpchange said:


> Comon you have to have read the post by now ? we got to the corn field 40 mins before shooting time and the DNR were just leaving after a night of running the elk out of the area and into the next county imagine that ? maybe somday when we get done chating you will know a little about hunting and elk hunting in michigan .. you cant get this info out of field and stream ..just remember this was all about what I thought about the time of year this hunt was held thats all nothing more nothing less ...had nothing to do with you so please quit crying and wastein everyones time that reads this forum. Thank you .


Okay, which is it, the DNR or the time of year? I think you are jacked over the DNR more than the August hunt. Don't forget, the evil DNR drew a tag for you and allowed you to hunt. You still haven't answered my original question..........were you spoiled with a million toys and still cried all night?


----------



## chumpchange (Jan 24, 2011)

You cant be that stupid to...ya your mamas toys..this is a blast !:lol:


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

well I have been drawn 2 times and 2 of my sons have been drawn. The only time we got skunked was when we used a guide.


----------



## chumpchange (Jan 24, 2011)

congrats to you guys ...ya next one im gonna try that to..cant wait.


----------



## bugle (Jun 21, 2012)

early season is tough to hunt, i hunted first day and a half but weather report sent me home to wait for cooler temps. didn't stop hunting because of my discomfort, unprepared for heat and didn't want to spoil area with scent. so i went home and reassessed hoping second hunt would be better.


----------

